# garmin 178



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

my dad has a garmin 178c fishfinder/gps. prob is it shows the depth" feet of water" but does not mark fish.. I checked to see if fish id is on, it is! only thing I tried was default reset!!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

it sounds like you might have to adjust the sensitivity but I am not familiar with that unit so I am not sure if it has that or not.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

On some units the fish identification isn't very accurate. I have an Eagle 320 and adjust the sensitivity , and turn off fish id. Transducer may need to be checked.


----------

